# HCG on cycle



## Bevo (Jun 12, 2012)

So im planning to run a 12 week Test C with 50mg of anavar for the beginning for weeks and the ending 4 weeks. Do yall think i should us HCG during my cycle?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I'd say the end. During cycle really doesn't do anything but prevent atrophy.  Before pct helps with you lh signals.  Id say yes when running some harder compounds.  Not to much with test only. Imo really don't need it on a mild cycle. Doesn't hurt to run it bro. Cobra strike is the hcg man around these ways.


----------



## Bevo (Jun 12, 2012)

I have read to use 250-500iu twice a week and to only use it after cycle to kickstart the production on natural t
any help would be appreciated


----------



## Bevo (Jun 12, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Well I'd say the end. During cycle really doesn't do anything but prevent atrophy.  Before pct helps with you lh signals.  If say yes when running some harder compounds.  Not to much with test only. Imo really don't need it on a mild cycle. Doesn't hurt to run it bro.


Iv ran two test only cycles before without it and didnt really see a change in size but i am doing it longer and adding anavar


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 12, 2012)

Run it bro. It Def helps.


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 12, 2012)

I do 500iu twice a week during cycle then just before pct I do 1000iu's everyday for 10 days.  You don't really need to start the hcg until about 5-6 weeks in


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 13, 2012)

It wont hurt to use it during a cycle bro. It is used on trt guys for the simple fact of keeping their nuts normal sized. IMO hcg is the best right before pct but on cycle cant do any damage either! and its cheap lol


----------



## Bevo (Jun 13, 2012)

So it comes as a powder and you mix it into a solution??? or so thats what iv read


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 13, 2012)

Bevo said:


> So it comes as a powder and you mix it into a solution??? or so thats what iv read



Ya it comes as a freeze dried powder. Mix 5000iu with 2ml bacteriostatic water which makes every .1ml = 250iu. This is best used with an insulin pin. .1ml on an insulin pin is the #10 mark. After its mixed it is best to store in a fridge.


----------



## booze (Jul 21, 2012)

Use on cycle 2 x 250iu a week. You will still be shut down but it will continue the lyedig cells in yr testes. This will help you recover easier during pct. Run it right up to pct but not during.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 21, 2012)

CS whats the typical TRT dosage?


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 2, 2012)

It wont hurt nothing to run hcg, keeps your testes from going into athrophy. 250iu twice a week the days after you pin test.
I call hcg, Here Comes Gyno... With that been said listen to your body, and be ready to up your ai dosage the day of and maybe the day after injecting hcg. When you pin hcg the lh signals your testes to produce test, but also the aromataze enzime, which is that cause fkr gyno. At least on my case on 500 test e, and .50mg adex, with 250iu hcg twice a week, i notice gyno signs the day of and the day after hcg. I just up y adex dosing kn those days and im gtg.


----------

